# Text "Hallo" im Display statt Rufnummer



## Martin (7 November 2006)

Hallo,

an meinem Festnetzanschluss ruft in letzer Zeit häufig jemand an, bei dem keine Rufnummer sondern nur der Text "Hallo" im Display erscheint. Hat jemand eine Ahnung , wo das her kommt und wie man sich dagegen wehren kann?

Martin


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2006)

*AW: Text "Hallo" im Display statt Rufnummer*



Martin schrieb:


> an meinem Festnetzanschluss ruft in letzer Zeit häufig jemand an, bei dem keine Rufnummer sondern nur der Text "Hallo" im Display erscheint.


sagt er denn was?


----------



## Martin (7 November 2006)

*AW: Text "Hallo" im Display statt Rufnummer*

Ups, hätte ich noch dazu schreiben sollen: Beim ersten mal habe ich unvorsichtigerweise 
abgenommen aber nichts gehört. Kein Knacken, kein Rauschen, kein Stöhnen .

Martin


----------



## BenTigger (8 November 2006)

*AW: Text "Hallo" im Display statt Rufnummer*

Hat dein Telefon ein Adressbuch mit Namenseingabe?

Hast du vielleicht unter einer Nummer den Namen "Hallo" eingetragen?

Bei mir erscheint unter einer Nummer immer "Die Nervensäge" :sun:


----------



## Unregistriert (8 November 2006)

*AW: Text "Hallo" im Display statt Rufnummer*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Bei mir erscheint unter einer Nummer immer "Die Nervensäge" :sun:



Und was sagt die? 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Martin (8 November 2006)

*AW: Text "Hallo" im Display statt Rufnummer*

@BenTigger:

Nein, so etwas "komfortables" kann mein Telefon nicht. Gerade klingelte es schon wieder. Langsam nervt das.

Martin


----------



## BenTigger (9 November 2006)

*AW: Text "Hallo" im Display statt Rufnummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Und was sagt die?
> 
> Gruß Marco



Sie beschwert sich immer, warum ich an ihre Gespräche annehmen würde, wenn ihre Freunde sie anrufen. Nur ist sie zu dusselig die richtige Nummer weiterzugeben, denn meine Tel.Nummer habe ich schon etliche Jahre


----------



## Stardust (18 November 2006)

*AW: Text "Hallo" im Display statt Rufnummer*



Martin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> an meinem Festnetzanschluss ruft in letzer Zeit häufig jemand an, bei dem keine Rufnummer sondern nur der Text "Hallo" im Display erscheint. Hat jemand eine Ahnung , wo das her kommt und wie man sich dagegen wehren kann?
> 
> Martin



Lass mich raten: ISDN-Telefon?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2006)

*AW: Text "Hallo" im Display statt Rufnummer*

http://www.dslteam.de/forum/showthread.php?t=95818&page=2
http://www.dslteam.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1924772&postcount=16


			
				qwei am 26.12.2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir am ISDN funktioniert auch kein Clip und das seit
> der 09er Firmware bei manchen anrufern wird Hallo im Display angezeigt.
> Ansonstnen funzt alles.


----------

